# Barometric Pressure



## bhasby (Nov 30, 2006)

* I hear people talk all the time about ice fishing and barometric pressure. I have recently purchased a GPS with barometric pressure on it and was wondering if you can tell me all the rap on ice fishing and barometric pressure. I have been ice fishing for years, but I always just vulture to the hot spots and dont pay any attention to the barometric pressure. Any input would be great.*


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

right before or during the falling pressure is good as far as I have done in the past, an approaching storm is perfect if you get out there before and during it hits, after that look for some slow fishing, especially on panfish. panfish are most affected, followed by walleye, followed by northern. This also applies to fishing pretty much anytime of the season as far as i have learned and experienced.... You should really look at the weather channel and the pressure to see how stable it has been recently and in the near future to see how fishing is going to be... I usually concentrate on the base of deep breaks going to deep water when the pressure is falling...


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

I generally find fishing shallow bays off of main lakes in 6' of water that a barometer reading of 29 or less the bluegills will be in and feeding heavily.


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm a big believer in baro. pressure and fishing. Just bought a new baro gauge at Fleet Farm designed to read baro pressure and fishing potential. It's so easy, a girl can use it.
Also, I read an article at a www.lake-link.com on this subject. Good website nonetheless.


----------

